# American Silver Eagles



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2008)

They are selling for $13.78 on APMEX.com, best deal I've seen in a long time. For the record I have no affiliation with APMEX just thought it was a great opportunity, BTW no delay on shipping. :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2008)

Over 200,000 sold in under 24 hours! Wow!


----------

